# More photos - some of the critters I work with



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Quokkas - very small macropods. I love these guys, they are just so stinking cute.























































Tammar wallaby










Bob tail lizard










Fistulated sheep



















Pasture management sheep










Shearing time



















Before



















After




























I came across this slithery friend in one of the quokka enclosures the other day ... a dugite snake who had just feasted on a rat.










Barking spider










Limousin show steer










Gelbvieh show heifer










Gelbvieh show bull - at home










And at the show - he won junior champion










First second and third were all our bulls in this class










My parrot, Ajax



















Our household communal cats

Fatty










And Bubastis










And finally my house mate's dog, Eli


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

All lovely except :shocked: snake :shocked: . Just can't get used to them. We get Eastern Browns here (pretty venomous). I love living here but I could really do without them (at least we don't have to worry about bears, coyotes, etc :wink: )


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I remember having to watch out for snakes & checking under the toilet seats for poisonous spiders when I stayed at a friend's place for a few weeks that lives way out in the outback. They were overrun with wild rabbits, kangaroos...saw many emu, boars & wild goats also. We actually caught a wild goat kid around a water hole & kept it--had to bottlefeed it & I fell in love! So, I actually got my love of goats from Australia  When I came back to the United States, I did a ton of research & a lot of begging for my parents to let me get a pet goat which they gave into--my dad made me a deal--no boyfriends if I got a goat lol! Now it's about 20 years later & I have my own herd of nigerian dwarf goats!
Those quokkas are pretty neat! Very cute!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Those are great pictures. I love starting my day with animal pictures
Thanks
Suellen


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for sharing those were cool, all except the SPIDER and the Snake. :shocked: 

Congratulations on the shows, that is great.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love seeing pics from there.....great animals.....thanks for sharing with us ..... :wink: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

you are very welcome, glad you enjoyed them 

melb, the dugites are less aggresive than the eastern browns (we used to get lots of king browns back home in nsw). Really not a lot to worry about. this guy had just eaten the rat that lived in this quokka enclosure, and he was sitting in the sun with a full belly, he just sort of looked at me and said 'yeah you know what, life is good, I'm happy, I'm not going anywhere' lol I walked right past him


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

I wish we had snakes like that here. We don't get a lot but they give me the heebie jeebies. I don't think they are a huge problem but, coincidentally, my neighbour told me today they lost one of their dogs, a fox terrier, to a brown snake last weekend. I'm a bit paranoid about letting the kids (human and goat) out to play now.

Pelicanacres - I love your story. We may have some nastys but we still live in an awesome place!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

If I ever see a snake or a poisonous spider here I will move further north!
Cute wallabys! and WOW look at those bulls :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> you are very welcome, glad you enjoyed them


 :thumb: :thumbup: :hi5:



> If I ever see a snake or a poisonous spider here I will move further north!


 :laugh: :thumbup:


----------

